# Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass CLOSED! Congrats duch3ss25!!



## MAC_Whore (Dec 17, 2007)

Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: _Curiositease: 5 Plushglass_






*This contest is open to both US & international members.*



*Here is your trivia question for today:* Braided, Sonnet, Sentimental, Treasured, Old Flame, Coy and Prose are colour/shade names of what discontinued lip product? 


How to Enter:

Specktra members must send an email with the word *Moxie* in the subject line and the correct answer to the trivia question in the body to the following email address: maciscrack (at) gmail (dot) com.

Please also write your username on Specktra in the body of the email. 

*PLEASE DO NOT PM ME OR POST YOUR ANSWER IN THIS THREAD, IT WILL NOT BE COUNTED. *

A random winner will be chosen from the correct emailed entries.

Please remember the rules - only *one* entry per member per day! You cannot win more than one "Haul a Day" Giveaway, so if you have already won, please do not enter. (This does not include the Barbie raffle.)


And, if you haven't already, be sure to buy your raffle tickets for the Barbie raffle. Remember, with your purchase of each ticket you will also be entered into a second "surprise" raffle of MAC Cosmetics product.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

WHOoO I'm first!!


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Oh..this is a hard one for me...good luck everyone!!


----------



## Lisa J (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Woohoo, I'm second! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't believe I caught on this early today.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Coolio! Thanks specktra. Good luck everyone!


----------



## alehoney (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

man i love these giveaways!!!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

rockin!


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

thanks! and good night!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Good luck everyone!


----------



## nikki (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*






   This is so much fun!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Yay I knew that one, good luck everyone!


----------



## n_c (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

I love Specktra!!!


----------



## ppalada (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

goood luck!!!!! <3<3


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

yay! good luck everyone!


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Dont have the answers as usual but good luck everyone!


----------



## Dani (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

thanks!!! good luck everyone!


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Thank you for another chance!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

done! such a nice prize i hope i win! ive only got 2 lipgloss' from mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck everybody!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

I would like to complain that I am dumb as a box of rocks and didn't know the answer to this. 






Good luck to everyone! Thanks Janice!!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

I <3 plushglasses... Specktra peoples rock my socks ! =P


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

w00t sent!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Yay what fun!!


----------



## Holly (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Good luck all!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Can I ask, what GMT you are using? I mean, when the new day starts for this 'contest'?


----------



## mo_jack (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Haha these are so exciting!

Good Luck everyone! =D


----------



## fingie (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Joyness (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Yay!! I have to say these giveaways are making my finals time much more enjoyable


----------



## Divinity (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Yay!  Good luck ladies and gents!!


----------



## soco210 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Good luck everyone!!!! WHOO HOO!!!!


----------



## susannef (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Switz1880 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Oh I hope I got it right!  On a side note, thank you to the Specktra mods for continuing these giveaways despite people voicing their dissatisfaction.   I was worried that the giveaways would be stopped because they may be causing you more headaches than they're worth.  I felt bad because I do look forward to these everyday.  Thanks again for the lovely prizes you offer!


----------



## syrene78 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Specktra is SO generous with the prizes! Thank you!


----------



## MorningGlory (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## madamepink78 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

I do love these giveaways....hope I win this time....Good Luck everyone!


----------



## KitCat007 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*






 Thanks so much for the contests!!!


----------



## pahblov (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Sent! Good luck everyone, and thanks again to Specktra!


----------



## Jade (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Good Luck everyone!!!!


----------



## aliminx (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

I had to email twice since this is the first contest I've entered here....I didn't mean to enter twice, but I didn't include my user name the first time


----------



## Chelseaa (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Specktra = amazing.
Why are people complaining about giveaways?


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Specktra!!!


----------



## labellavita7 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Oh I like this one!


----------



## toxik (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

this one didnt state when it closes? but i submitted mine already anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i hope im not disqualified because i sent in twice cos of a typo :[


----------



## breakdown (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Yay! Finally one I think I know the answer to!


----------



## Jade (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

I sent 2 also, cause I forgot to include my username on the first. I hope that's ok.


----------



## peaudane (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

It's 8 AM in Paris, December 18th! I'm surprised the contest is still on? 
Gives me achance to enter. Thank you!


----------



## redambition (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

good luck everyone


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

How exciting!  What a fun challenge


----------



## FK79 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Thank you Specktra, good luck everyone


----------



## Jot (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Good Luck Everyone


----------



## user79 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*

Guys, please do not send in 2 entries! It just creates a hassle because we then have to sort through all the emails and remove the doubles. Please, review your email before sending, and make sure there are no typos or anything you missed. It just makes it easier for us.


----------



## toxik (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-17-07: Curiositease: 5 Plushglass*






 will definitely not make that mistake again. so sorry!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 18, 2007)

Congratulations to the winner, duch3ss25


----------

